# Code ASCII



## Vladimok (28 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

Je recherche les codes pour les flèche directionnelles du clavier OSX ?
Je n'arrive pas à trouver.

Merci


----------



## drs (28 Octobre 2015)

Ici tu devrais peut être trouver


----------



## Larme (28 Octobre 2015)

Vladimok a dit:


> Je recherche les codes pour les flèche directionnelles du clavier OSX ?


Euh, quand tu appuies sur une flèche directionnelle, il n'y a pas de caractère correspondant... Ou alors je ne comprends pas de quelle flèche tu parles...


----------



## ntx (28 Octobre 2015)

Ne pas confondre le code de la touche sur le clavier et le code ASCII associé à un caractère, visible ou invisible.


----------



## Vladimok (28 Octobre 2015)

Je cherche les codes des touches correspondant au 4 flèches en bas à droite du clavier.


----------



## Larme (29 Octobre 2015)

C'est pour faire quoi exactement ?


----------



## Vladimok (29 Octobre 2015)

avec le logiciel FAKE j'ai besoin de faire un CMD + flèche à gauche dans une chaîne de caractère.


----------



## JacqR (29 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

Il y a l'application "*Key Codes*" -->  https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/key-codes/id414568915?mt=12


----------



## Maxmad68 (29 Octobre 2015)

Vladimok a dit:


> avec le logiciel FAKE j'ai besoin de faire un CMD + flèche à gauche dans une chaîne de caractère.


Tu l'utilises maintenant Fake hein ?


----------



## Vladimok (29 Octobre 2015)

Oui, vraiment trop génial comme logiciel !!! J'ai acheté une licence, cela me fait gagner des heures de boulot !!!!
Il me manque simplement la possibilité de faire des CMD + flèche gauche et droite, si tu sais comment faire, cela super !


----------



## zeltron54 (29 Octobre 2015)

Bonsoir,
Je suppose que ce que tu cherches, doit correspondre au code que l'on envoie en applescript! si c'est ça va voir la :   http://adrien0203.blogspot.fr/2008/11/applescript-envoyer-des-touches-aux.html


----------

